# Cube Meet in Ottawa, Canada (Friday March 18th)



## antoineccantin (Mar 13, 2016)

There will be a cube meet on Friday March 18th in the food court of St Laurent shopping center!
It will last approximately from 12pm to 5pm or so. We will cube and have fun in Ottawa. 
Please come and bring your cubing friends if you're in the area, it would be great to see you there


----------



## kbrune (Mar 13, 2016)

I'd be there if I wasn't working! Looking forward to NCR


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 13, 2016)

Looking forward to it


----------



## StubbsCubing (Mar 15, 2016)

Ill be getting there at around 2:30.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 18, 2016)

I'll be bringing a bunch of cubes to sell, so bring some money if you want to buy some!

*3x3:*

Meiying (11): 3 stickerless, 5 black, 3 white: 20$
Tanglong (8.5): 3 black, 1.5 white, 1 aqua, 2 blue, 1 brown: 20$
Guanlong (11): black: 5$
Gans 356 (1): black (used): 15$
Aolong GT (1): black: 20$

*2x2:*

Shengshou (2): black, white: 2$
Fangshi (1): black with tiles (small): 6$
MoYu GuanPo (?): stickerless pastel: 8$
*
4x4:*

Aosu (5): 3 black, 2 white: 25$
Guansu (1): white: 30$
Meiyu (1): white: 18$
Yuxin weird (1): white: 10$

*Other:*

5x5 Huachuang (3): black: 30$
7x7 Aofu (1): white: 35$
MoYu Skewb (1): white: 12$
QJ Skewb (2): black: 2$
MoYu Pyraminx (1): white: 15$
Shengshou Pyraminx (1): black, used: 8$
Calvin’s Square-1 (1): black: 10$


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 18, 2016)

Haha that was a lot of fun! Be on the lookout for the video of antoine juggling and doing OH (there are some really funny moments in there xD)

also:
meiyings are good
i stole antoine's meiying
3 cube relays are hard
thai food is spicy
antoine is more than just impressive


----------



## StubbsCubing (Mar 19, 2016)

antoineccantin said:


> I'll be bringing a bunch of cubes to sell, so bring some money if you want to buy some!
> 
> *3x3:*
> 
> ...



if i only i saw this before i went lol


----------



## StubbsCubing (Mar 19, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Haha that was a lot of fun! Be on the lookout for the video of antoine juggling and doing OH (there are some really funny moments in there xD)
> 
> also:
> meiyings are good
> ...



is the meiying your main now? lol


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 19, 2016)

StubbsCubing said:


> is the meiying your main now? lol



lmao i didnt actually steal it xD
edit: the juggling video has been uploaded on antoine's channel. check it out for a laugh.


----------



## StubbsCubing (Mar 19, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> lmao i didnt actually steal it xD
> edit: the juggling video has been uploaded on antoine's channel. check it out for a laugh.



oh lol, when you left i saw antoine going after you tho lol


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 19, 2016)

StubbsCubing said:


> oh lol, when you left i saw antoine going after you tho lol



Ya I was pretending to steal it xD
Did you see the juggling video? I made a thread for it.


----------



## qwertycuber (Mar 19, 2016)

Too bad I missed it. I was on a cruise to the caribbeans.


----------



## StubbsCubing (Mar 20, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Ya I was pretending to steal it xD
> Did you see the juggling video? I made a thread for it.



Yea I did lol. I didnt catch what he said at first but then I heard it 

lmao


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 20, 2016)

antoineccantin said:


> MoYu GuanPo (?): stickerless pastel: 8$



I think its a YJ Yupo. The guanpo and tangpo are way too scratchy and they don't even come in stickerless with pink. Yup, its definitely a yupo.


----------

